# 1985 Vacuum Diagram



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone have one that looks like the sticker under the hood? I don't have the sticker on my truck and I have the three steel vacuum lines that go around the water pump?

Thanks.


----------



## wesradford (Nov 16, 2009)

I just dug around to find diagrams for my 1984 720 Pickup. I like the diagrams that Autozone hands out for free on their site" AutoZone.com | Get In The Zone! - 

First click "become a member" (it's free). Get registered 
Then: click "manage my vehicles" to pick your make/model/year. 
Then Click "repair info" tab in the top middle of the page.
Then click "Vehicle Repair Guides"
Then click "Driveability & Emissions Controls"
Scroll Down and Click "Vacuum Diagrams And System Components "

Can't believe this is free.... good luck.


----------



## Nickin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Sweet*

Found what I was after, Thank you.


----------

